# How many points battles do you play the most?



## Ben the Code Ninja (Dec 21, 2006)

What points value games do you play the most and why? 

Do you always play the standard missions or come up with your own?

I personally go towards 1000 point battles to give everyone at our gaming group a chance to field an army of only their models.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

2k nothing less, if I have to it just isn`t as fun

usually play standard missions, but make my own at home


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

We tend to play 1500 points. Mostly because thats the UK GT value but I think it's the right figure with regards to selecting your force. 
Its usually a case of "one or the other" or "i'll have to drop this to take this" as oppose to a 2000 point battle where you pretty much take what you want and plug the gaps around the edges so to speak.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

1000 points, standard mission.


----------



## sportman (Dec 22, 2006)

I love 1850 to 2000. It allows me to fit all the units I would like to have and the game is usually a high variety of units on both sides.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

like jezlad says we usually play 1500. although we do play smaller games sometimes.


----------



## Sarigar (Dec 28, 2006)

2000 Points is the local standard. I suspect this might change with the 07 tourney circuit coming up to reflect it.


----------



## WarEagle (Dec 22, 2006)

3000pts almost evry game (^^) unless with team mates. the size of the slauter is amazing


----------



## Cilionelle (Dec 24, 2006)

At the mo, 400-500 pts is the most, cos I don't have anymore minis! Also, we tend to play the Rules of Engagement special stuff, as I like the variety.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i've only ever played 2 games of the new edition (im more of a collector) and they were both 400pt


----------



## Tahaal (Dec 22, 2006)

2000-2500. You see units that would other not be fielded. Plus more combos. That said, I do play the occasional 1000-1500 point game.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

99% 1500, fits nicely into 90 minutes.


----------



## Sub-Human (Dec 30, 2006)

I'v generally ended up playing 1000 point games most of the time, though Im hoping to be able to use a 1750 point force most of the time.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The local standard is 2000 points, both for rogue trader tournaments and pickup games. Thus, that's what I usually make my army lists for. I do keep 3000 and 1000 point lists on-hand though, since people occasionally want to play different sized games, and I've generally got the stuff to do it.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Usually I play 1500 as most of the members of my group have that much but I do play up to 2000 or more once in a while.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Does anyone find the points limit of 1850 to be weird. You see a lot of lists at that limit and it baffles me where it came from


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

1500.

Big battles are 2500.

*Phew!*


----------



## TYRANIDS (Dec 31, 2006)

i play 2000pts usually sometimes 1500pts or lower or very rarely 3000pts


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

1000pts because all my friends are too stupid to stick with army and finish it.


----------



## smiley (Dec 31, 2006)

i have 1500pts mostly but i love 400-500 with michael coz its just more fun and its less of a commitment and u dont have to max guys out or take anti demon stuff its just the basic army vs basic army where u can have alot of fun


----------



## Warboss Rustynail (May 18, 2007)

1500 orks manly vs space marine. oh Golden Throne the onslught of orks my orks :!: :!: :!:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

We like the larger battles around here so we play at 2000pts as standard, with 1700 being the lowest in general. Needless to say, quite a few of us are REALLY looking forward to the Apocalypse addon :rock:


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

I haven't played since 2nd Ed, and points values were different back then (2nd Ed 1000pts is about 500pts in 4th, as far as I can tell). My Cult was about 1200pts, which was as big as my gaming group would allow, and my Orks just about scraped 1000pts. We mostly played 1000pt games.

I'm probably going to stop at 1000pts with my revamped Cult (I figure I have about 500pts now, combining the points reduction with unusable models), and while I want to revamp my Orks too, it's going to take a lot of time and money to get 1500+ out of them!


----------



## ThunderBolt (May 30, 2007)

1500, tournament standard!


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

I thought 1850 was tournament standard?


----------



## ThunderBolt (May 30, 2007)

well the UKGT is always 1500. i havent heard of any tournaments in the UK which play higher than that.


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

Maybe I'm thinking of the US standard. I don't know where else I'd get that number from.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I play 1500 because:
a) It's all I can fill with my own stuff
b) Bigger ones take too long.
c) No point in overly short ones.

I sometimes play 1000 if a GW staff member asks me to run a newb through a game.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I usually play 2000 points, in the never-ending campaign to beat the shit out of my friend's eldar army.

Otherwise, it's usually combat patrol for me, cause a lot of my friends don't have very many minis yet.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

GW claims the game has been playtested and balanced at the 1500 point level, but all the same, we play nothing less than 2000 around here, and two-on-two games totalling 4000 points a side are relatively common. The mood around here is pretty dour with the increasing "streamlining" of the game, so we're hoping that Apocalypse will add enough to justify making things simpler for the sake of playing 10,000 point games or so. 

That being said, a Combat Patrol is always nice, and I'm running an escalation league in September that will go from 500 points to 2000 points over the course of two months. It's mostly to get more people playing, but it's also an excuse to build and paint up a new army for everyone in the group, just as a change of pace.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i'll be upping my pointage to 1500 now its summer i'm participating in a 40k tournement which my friend is writing which will be 1500 points


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I absolutely HATE playing 40k at anything less than 1700. I won't play it at 1500 in general as it just limits you so much it isn't funny. I find that lower point limits in 40K just tend to hand all advantage to MEQ armies simply due to the fact that they have more survivability than most other armies. Yes, Nids will outnumber marines at 1500pts but Marines will still be at an advantage because the loss of bodies in a marine list won't be as hard on the army as the loss of bodies in a horde list, or a Tau list, etc.


Can't wait for Apocalypse man. 3500pts and up. Yeah, that is what I am talking about!


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

1500 usually, i have however played a lot of 2000pt games. I never play less than 1500 though


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> I usually play 1500, but occasionally (once in a blue moon), we will play 3000. I prefer 1500, but can stretch to 5000 if using my Wolves. Did have about 6500, but sold 1500 to a mate, cos hes easily led. MAHAHA


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

The few games I still get in are 1500-2000 points, with the odd combat patrol game thrown in for fun.

Used to player bigger games usually 2500-3000, the record was a week lasting battle'athon of 50.000 points. Heretics versus loyalists 6 or 7 years ago, took an entire gaming group and a series of specially converted gametable (large mountains / sea whcih were open so that someone could go under the table and play from there.). Absolute madness, but wicked fun :mrgreen:


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

Wgatever the current US GT value is, so right now, 1750.


----------



## Iacomus (Aug 5, 2007)

750pts & 1250pts
Have 9 armies, most are finished to 750pts. Am adding 500pt blocks to each of them.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

The previous league was 1500 points, this league is 1750 in the same time slot. It's a little tight, but most folks get done in time.


----------



## Insomniac00 (Aug 12, 2007)

Anything people are up for, some guys only got a 500 point army so ill give them a good game. The highest right now i am capable of running is 2000 so ill do it all. On average at my local store we will run 1500 point games. 

You present it ill play it, any scenario, name the time. got to say the best game i have played as of late was vs orks, he wanted an all night game [Night from first turn on] Acually because of the table set up it came down to a 200 point win but he made me pay for it.


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

> Does anyone find the points limit of 1850 to be weird. You see a lot of lists at that limit and it baffles me where it came from


I used to play with my buddies 2000, but when i started going to lubbock for gaming, they play 1850, the tournies are 1850, so weve played 1850 for a little over a year now.


----------



## Flam (Feb 7, 2007)

One thing I've noticed about Tyranids, in my experiences at least, is that the smaller the scale, the better they do. That said, I'm among the first to lobby for smaller games. :mrgreen: 

I usually save my Necrons for larger games...500-1000 points worth of Necrons just doesn't get you much.


----------

